# Mini F56 JCW Coding Sports Mode Default



## anaroxia (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi,
I have searched forum for code which will let me select sports mode to be default but I can not find any information on it, can someone please share their experience? if this is wrong place to put this question I apologise in advance.
Thanks
Ahmed
P.S 
I can confirm these settings / Codes are working on Mini JCW F56 July built (Manual & Auto) and I am happy to test more codes if someone wants me to.. just PM me. 

ACSM:
Disable Welcome 3 Gongs:
3001 ==> Initialwarnung set to: nicht_aktiv

Turn Off Seat-Belt Reminder Chimes:
3001 ==> SeatBeltReminder_Fahrer set to: nicht_aktiv (Driver)
3001 ==> SeatBeltReminder_Beifahrer set to: nicht_aktiv (Passenger)

BDC:

Start Car by pushing button (hold clutch/brake not needed)
3020==>TCM_STARTLOCK_BRAKE set to: nicht_aktiv
3020==>TCM_STARTLOCK_CLUTCH set to: nicht_aktiv
3020==>TCM_STARTLOCK_DRIVINGREADINESS set to: nicht_aktiv
New Procedures is as mentioned:
- Press once for iDrive and pumps
- Press a second time and hold to crank engine

Close windows, sunroof & mirror from key fob:
3056 ==> KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB set to: aktiv 00
3056 ==> KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN set to: WERTE = 00
3110 ==> ASP_BEIKLAPPEN set to: aktiv (werte=01)
3110 ==> ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN werte=01
3110 ==> ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN werte=01

Enable Illumination of Exterior Door Handle LEDs when in Reverse
3070==>OVT_BEI_REUCKFAHRLICHT set to: aktiv


HU_NBT:

Add GPS Current Location to Navi Menu Items
3000==>NAVI_POSITION_MENU set to: aktiv

Enable Developer Menu
3000 ==> ENTWICKLER_MENUE set to: aktiv 01

Enable Active Sound Design Configuration Menu
3000 ==> ASD_CONFIGURATION set to: aktiv

DVD-in-Motion activated:
3000 ==> SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX set to: werte = FF
3000 ==> SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN set to: werte = FF
3000 ==> VIDEO_HANDBRAKE set to: nicht_aktiv
3000 ==> VIDEO_FRONT_LOCKED set to: nicht_aktiv
3000 ==> VIDEO_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION set to: none=00



Enable Video Files from USB
3000 ==>ENT_CODEC_XVID set to: aktiv
3000 ==>ENT_CODEC_XVCD set to: aktiv
3000 ==>API_USB_VIDEO set to: both

Enable the function of saving video files to NBT Hard Drive for play later
3000 ==> ENT_MC_VIDEO_SUPPORT set to: aktiv

Disable Office Function Speed Lock-Out
3000==> OFFICE_MESSAGES_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION set to: nicht_aktiv

Enable Audible Chirp/Beep When Locking Car
3000 ==> ACOUSTICAL_LOCK_CONFIRM set to: aktiv

Remove Legal Disclaimers:
3001 ==> LEGAL_DISCLAIMER_TIME set to: kein_ld
3001 ==> MACRO_CAM_LEGALDISCLAIMER set to: kein_ld

Enable HUD On/Off option in iDrive:
3001 ==> HUD_ACTIVATION set to: aktiv

Display Tire Pressure & Temperaure in Vehicle Info:
3001 ==> RDC_SAFETY set to: aktiv 01

Set cell phone ringer as primary
3003==>INBAND_RINGING set to: aktiv ***8211; werte=01

Enable Full Text Lines in Office While Driving
3003 ==> PIM_DRIVING_TEXT_LENGTH set to: whole text_07

Enable Speeach Input for E-Mail or SMS
3003 ==> SPEECH_2_TEXT set to: aktiv

Enable Time-Stamp Display for Call Log
3003 ==> TIMESTAMP_DISPLAY set to: aktiv

IHKA Module:

A/C System Remembers Last Setting
3003==>MEMORY_OFF set to aktiv-werte=01

Always Remember Air ReCirculating
3003==>MEMORY_UMLUFT set to: aktiv

To Activate Blinker in HUD
KOMBI==>3008==>HUD_PIA_BLINKER SET TO : AKTIV
KOMBI==>3003==> HUD_BLINKER_ENABLE SET TO : AKTIV
HU_NBT==>3001==>HUD_TURNSIGNAL SET TO : AKTIV


----------



## N1k0_VE (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm new to all this software stuff. But do these code also work for an R60?
And what do I need or have to do to change these?


----------



## anaroxia (Aug 31, 2015)

have a look at this website .. http://www.bmwesys.com/guides/

I did not see R60 codes but if you can get me CAFD file then I can help you out.


----------



## N1k0_VE (Oct 26, 2015)

thx for the link. I will check it out. Don't know what you mean by CAFD. Kinda new to this.


----------



## anaroxia (Aug 31, 2015)

Ok I will write a guide for you later .. do you have console cable ?


----------



## N1k0_VE (Oct 26, 2015)

yes have a cable. A guide would be awesome!


----------



## Kiwicom (Nov 8, 2015)

Anaroxia - You managed to get the turn signals displaying on you HUD?
You got all these to work including the HUD on/off in idrive?


----------



## anaroxia (Aug 31, 2015)

dam it, I suppose to write an HOWTO .. I totally forgot, yes it worked for me in iDrive code.


----------



## Kiwicom (Nov 8, 2015)

anaroxia said:


> dam it, I suppose to write an HOWTO .. I totally forgot, yes it worked for me in iDrive code.


Thanks but you did get the turnsignals in the HUD? It is just that I have not read of anyone else doing this!


----------



## anaroxia (Aug 31, 2015)

yea I did, I have all the options Extras etc from factory everything. It worked for me.


----------



## Kiwicom (Nov 8, 2015)

Just tried - got the HUD to display in the idrive but not success on the signals on the HUD.
Did you have to power down and then come back before it worked? or did it work straight away?
Thanks.


----------



## anaroxia (Aug 31, 2015)

hmmm OK Search for HUD under Kombi and HU_NBT. See if you have more options, it varies Region to Region.


----------



## Kiwicom (Nov 8, 2015)

anaroxia said:


> hmmm OK Search for HUD under Kombi and HU_NBT. See if you have more options, it varies Region to Region.


Not sure why that would be but will check. Can you take a pic of how it looks on your HUD with the indicator on? Thanks so much!


----------



## Kiwicom (Nov 8, 2015)

anaroxia said:


> hmmm OK Search for HUD under Kombi and HU_NBT. See if you have more options, it varies Region to Region.


Dude are you going to show what your HUD screen looks like. I'm a Kiwi and we know how you Aussi's like to brag. As far as I can tell you are the only one on the internet with a Mini that has got this to work. So....let's see the proof and you get the bragging rights!


----------



## fdriller9 (Oct 19, 2006)

This option is not possible via coding.

For 1st and 2nd gen Minis, there is this product available, however they do not have anything for the 3rd gen Minis. http://www.fes-auto.com/productsmodules.php

Just a warning, this supplier is VERY unreliable. We sometimes have to wait months to get an order shipped.


----------



## fjsato (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi!

You tried the coding below? To my car, worked at the first time! But I try to do the same thing to a friends car, without success... Don't know how to resolve to him.

Coding:

Gauge JCW on Headsup Display

KOMBI [60] [2A85027]*
--3003 FZG_Ausstattung, 2B*
----HUD_SPORTANZEIGE_ENABLE*
----HUD_SPORTANZEIGE_FES_ENABLE*
----HUD_SPORTANZEIGE_MS_GASSE_ENABLE*
----HUD_FAHRSTUFE_ENABLE*

HU_NBT [63] [2A85027]
--3000 HMI, 98*
----HUD_SPORTANZEIGE_ENABLE*-
----HUD_SPORTANZEIGE_FES_ENABLE*
----HUD_SPORTANZEIGE_MS_GASSE_ENABLE*


----------



## fjsato (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi experts. Need help:

I've done theses two codes:

IHKA Module:
A/C System Remembers Last Setting
3003==>MEMORY_OFF	set to aktiv-werte=01
Always Remember Air ReCirculating
3003==>MEMORY_UMLUFT	set to: aktiv

And now I can not turn off the A/C. I already undone, but the A/C stilll on, without the possibility to turn off. 

Someone passed for something like this?

Thanks!


----------



## one2three (Dec 19, 2016)

http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/f56-hatch-talk-2014/279326-mini-coding-programming-27.html

"BDC
3221 PfFesMaster, 11

Fesallowmode7lastfunction - change to aktiv to allow eco mode to be recalled
Fesallowmode4lastfunction - change to aktiv to allow sport mode to be recalled - 
Feslastfunctioninterval - change werte value to FF (it will show up as "UNKNOWN"..ignore it). this activates the recall function"

Tried it and works


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

anaroxia said:


> Hi,
> 
> To Activate Blinker in HUD
> KOMBI==>3008==>HUD_PIA_BLINKER SET TO : AKTIV
> ...


Hi

Are you sure that the Blinkers in HUD are working?
Could you do a video and post?

Thank you


----------

